# Portobello Fries - TNT



## *amy* (Feb 5, 2008)

You can serve these as an appy (w a dipping sauce of choice), or as a side for a burger in place of french fries or taters.  

Clean your shrooms & slice them in thick slices (similar to wedge fries), dust/dredge the mushroom slices in flour, & shake off excess.  Dip the shroom wedges/slices in egg wash - let excess drip off.  In a separate bowl combine Italian seasoned bread crumbs & grated Parmesan cheese.  Dip the shroom slices in the crumbs & fry them in hot oil until golden.  Drain on paper towels & serve.


----------



## redkitty (Feb 5, 2008)

This is one of the most ordered appetizers on my friends menu for their restaurant, Sauce, in San Francisco!  They are so super tasty!


----------



## *amy* (Feb 5, 2008)

redkitty said:


> This is one of the most ordered appetizers on my friends menu for their restaurant, Sauce, in San Francisco! They are so super tasty!


 
They are so yummy, I can understand why, RK -- & easy to make at home. What kind of sauce do they serve at Sauce, lol, to go with? The possibilities are probably endless. Some ideas - chinese hot mustard or maybe Pico de Gallo or salsa on the side, blue cheese, balsamic vinegar, etc. etc. Gawd, I miss San Fran.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 5, 2008)

The way you have them described I don't know that I would dip them in anything!  The breadcrumbs and grated Parm are enough flavor for me!  They sound divine as is!

If I were to bread them in a "plain" flour/cornstarch type mixture I would be tempted to serve with a lime wedge and some ponzu - for some reason I'm craving ponzu right now!


----------



## Barb L. (Feb 5, 2008)

Those sound so good, love portobellos - must try these !


----------



## JillBurgh (Feb 5, 2008)

These sound great. Fried veggies are huge sellers in Pittsburgh (strong Burgh presence in SanFran, hello Shanghai Kellys!). We love to do fried breaded zucchini, sliced thin lengthwise, and even batter-fried dill pickles. The definite fave here though is fried cheese. Nothing beats a good provolone stick (except maybe a good mozzarella stick) with some marinara or ranch or honey mustard.

I'm gonna wow all my friends with your Portobello Fries.  Wish I had read this before the game! Maybe the Pro Bowl needs a party this year?

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## *amy* (Feb 5, 2008)

JillBurgh said:


> These sound great. Fried veggies are huge sellers in Pittsburgh (strong Burgh presence in SanFran, hello Shanghai Kellys!). We love to do fried breaded zucchini, sliced thin lengthwise, and even batter-fried dill pickles. The definite fave here though is fried cheese. Nothing beats a good provolone stick (except maybe a good mozzarella stick) with some marinara or ranch or honey mustard.
> 
> I'm gonna wow all my friends with your Portobello Fries. Wish I had read this before the game! Maybe the Pro Bowl needs a party this year?
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


 
Your welcome JillBurgh.  Hope you give them a try.  They are delish.  Honey Mustard sounds yum too.


----------



## *amy* (Feb 5, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> ... *for some reason I'm craving ponzu right now!*


 
JP's Ponzu post made me think of the portobello shrooms.  My cooking brain works in mysterious ways


----------



## *amy* (Feb 5, 2008)

Barb L. said:


> Those sound so good, love portobellos - must try these !


 
Barb L., thought of you after I posted. So glad you saw the recipe. Hope you give em a try. Would be great w a side of breaded/battered/fried zukes too.  Might, as well, toss some fried mozzarella sticks in there & make it an appy party.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 5, 2008)

*amy* said:


> kitchenelf said:
> 
> 
> > ... *for some reason I'm craving ponzu right now!*
> ...



Well your portobello shrooms are making me think of ponzu!


----------



## *amy* (Feb 5, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Well your portobello shrooms are making me think of ponzu!


 
  Which came first?  The chicken or the egg?   Or the Ponzu.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 5, 2008)

*amy* said:


> Which came first? The chicken or the egg?  Or the Ponzu.


 

I'll let you two figure that one outMe...I'm thinking fried portabellas and...and...Catfish!!!!!!!


----------



## David Cottrell (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks, another winner from your kitchen, and I'm with Uncle Bob as an old southern catfisher myself.


----------



## *amy* (Feb 5, 2008)

Mmmmmushrooms & fish!  Me likey.  

Thanks Uncle Bob & David.  Enjoy.

(I think I see Tabasco in my near future. )


----------

